# MIAMI - Its Architecture and Its People!



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*#1-Crescendo*









*#2-8 beats*









*#3-8 beats*









*#4-4 beats*









*#5-4 beats*









*#6-4 beats*









*#7-4 beats*









*#8-8 beats*









*#9-8 beats*









*#10-4 beats*









*#11-4 beats*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice shots of Miami


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you!

*#12-4 beats*









*#13-4 beats*









*#14-4 beats*









*#15-4 beats* 









*#16-4 beats*









*#17-4 beats*









*#18-4 beats*









*#19-4 beats* *(BLEND INTO NEXT PHOTO)*









*#20-4 beats*









*#21-4 beats*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*#22-4 beats*









*#23-4 beats*









*#24-8 beats*









*#25-4 beats*









*#26-4 beats*
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2566/4069336885_be50eb8ba8_b.jpg









*#27-4 beats*









*#28-4 beats*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3627/3457999586_3534257400_b.jpg









*#29-4 beats*









*#30-4 beats*









*#31-4 beats*









*#32-4 beats*









*#33-4 beats*


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks Miami Avenue is pedestrian friendly?


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

FIDEL CASTRO said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Miami Avenue is pedestrian friendly?


No! South Miami Avenue is pedestrian friendly and will become even more pedestrian friendly in the years to come. :cheers:

*#34-4 beats*









*#35-4 beats*









*#36-4 beats*









*#37-8 beats*









*#38-8 beats*









*#39-4 beats*









*#40-4 beats*









*#41-4 beats*









*#42-4 beats*









*#43-8 beats*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3364/3277764669_9cc2cbec13_b.jpg









*#44-8 beats*









*#45-4 beats*


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

:applause:

Bloody Brilliant!


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah I got confused there. I meant South Miami Avenue.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

KB335ci2 said:


> :applause:
> 
> Bloody Brilliant!


Thanks, mate! More coming once I get off work!:cheers:


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Miami looks SO much like the Gold Coast in Australia...or should I say the Gold Coast looks so much like Miami!
Cool photos!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

Miami is just an endless sea of skyscrapers...by the sea.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

MNiemann said:


> Miami is just an endless sea of skyscrapers...by the sea.


This is not the end of the "boom." The "boom" just slowed down a bit. That's all!

*#46-4 beats*









*#47-4 beats*









*#48-4 beats*









*#49-4 beats*









*#50-4 beats*









*#51-4 beats*









*#52-4 beats*









*#53-4 beats*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3148/2739965788_75c65d58b9_b.jpg









*#54-4 beats* *(BLEND INTO NEXT PHOTO)*









*#55-4 beats*









*#56-4 beats*









*#57-4 beats*


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great pics, thx for sharing!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Munichpictures1970 said:


> Great pics, thx for sharing!


And we are not done with the place yet. Check back in another 5-10 years. 
*#58-4beats*









*#59-8 beats*


----------



## cristof (Feb 8, 2006)

more more plz,love so much miami


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

cristof said:


> more more plz,love so much miami


Ok, here you go!

*#60-4 beats*









*#61-4 beats*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3170/4079225470_5c113bd798_b.jpg









*#62-4 beats*









*#63-4 beats*
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2511/3710680075_c350ebe385_b.jpg









*#64-4 beats*









*#65-4 beats*









*#66-4 beats*









*#67-4 beats*









*#68-4 beats*
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2514/4107633918_0e26a25b19_b.jpg









*#69-4 beats*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3045/3089227546_599a892c92_b.jpg









*#70-4 beats*









*#71-4 beats*









*#72-8 beats (cont'd next page of thread)*


----------



## f.e.s.b.r. (Oct 26, 2008)

gorgeous city, gorgeous building... anf of course gorgeous beaches


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

It's not really a city I admire and only few areas seem walkable BUT I admit it does look like the kind of place where being rich, having some boat or yacht and a hot car to have valet-parked looks like a lot of fun. The oceanside/waterside development full of condos also looks very appealing. I would want to be there but only if rich. The setting is very nice, too.


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

QuantumX said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3137/2709734734_c832280150_b.jpg


3rd biggest skyline (amount wise not tall wise) in America!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

edubejar said:


> It's not really a city I admire and only few areas seem walkable BUT I admit it does look like the kind of place where being rich, having some boat or yacht and a hot car to have valet-parked looks like a lot of fun. The oceanside/waterside development full of condos also looks very appealing. I would want to be there but only if rich. The setting is very nice, too.


I've lived here for almost 25 years, and I'm not rich. I like it here, and there is no place I would rather be right now to witness the kind of change the city is going through. The idea behind creating as many beautiful images as I can and spreading them around is to entice more rich people to come here and spread their money around.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

South Beach is awesome and very walkable. The rest of Miami is a disaster at street level. The brightest urban planners in the US are not in Miami unfortunately.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

philadweller said:


> South Beach is awesome and very walkable. The rest of Miami is a disaster at street level. The brightest urban planners in the US are not in Miami unfortunately.


We are working on it. Give us more time. This city is nowhere near being all it can be, and many people know this. 

*#73-4 beats*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3044/2833836333_9dc2ee6fde_b.jpg









*#74-4 beats*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3083/2849642004_daa211b24d_b.jpg









*#75-8 beats*









*#76-4 beats*









*#77-4 beats*









*#78-8 beats*









*#79-8 beats*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3231/3045928791_10d22e2f9b_b.jpg









*#80-8 beats*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3158/3045952733_614c365c43_b.jpg









*#81-8 beats*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

UrbanImpact said:


> 3rd biggest skyline (amount wise not tall wise) in America!


Yes! Many American cities have buildings taller than what we currently have under construction here in Miami, but the sheer number of condos that made it to construction in the 400 feet tall and up range is what gives Miami this 3rd place ranking, and more are projects are in the planning stages for when the market rebounds.

*#82-Fade out*


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

QuantumX said:


> We are working on it. Give us more time. This city is nowhere near being all it can be, and many people know this.


Downtown Miami is such a disaster. I will be long dead by the time they fix the mistakes from the past. South Beach is great though and the miracle mile is too but the downtown area of miami really needs work it doesn't even feel like a vibrant urban environment it just looks like one when you see the skyline.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

cityscapes said:


> Downtown Miami is such a disaster. *I will be long dead by the time they fix the mistakes from the past.* South Beach is great though and the miracle mile is too but the downtown area of miami really needs work it doesn't even feel like a vibrant urban environment it just looks like one when you see the skyline.


Being one of the more senior members of the Miami forum, I hope some things get fixed a little sooner. With the completion date they've given One Bayfront Plaza, I'll be in my 60s. I probably will be dead myself by the time some of the things happen that I would like to see happen for this city. Metrorail opened when I moved here in 1984, and look how little has happened with that. It's really an embarrassment, but I'm pretty excited by the change the city is going through right now regardless of what all else I live to see. 

I think Brickell Village has a pretty vibrant urban environment right now. That is why I have as many pictures of it as I do on the preceding page. I love spending time in Brickell Village.


----------



## HudsonSa (Jul 16, 2005)

Miami is so... unique! so sunny! so Miami!!


----------



## DML2 (Mar 20, 2008)

:drool: very nice, very nice.


----------



## f.e.s.b.r. (Oct 26, 2008)

wow man.. love the buildings in miami!!!
great shoots keep taking more and more uahahuuah
congrats


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Miami has a very nice skyline ^^


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

QuantumX said:


> I've lived here for almost 25 years, and I'm not rich. I like it here, and there is no place I would rather be right now to witness the kind of change the city is going through. The idea behind creating as many beautiful images as I can and spreading them around is to entice more rich people to come here and spread their money around.


I'm in a good mood 99% of the time, and I am very happy living in Miami. But honestly, the comment above is distasteful to me. We are all free to express our personal opinions, so I'll express mine: Who friggin cares? I am living in the city (my apartment building, and even my unit is featured on some beautiful shots), and I am here building the city. I am actively building the city and I am not waiting for people to come in and build it. I could care less that the city has its faults, I am living it and am part of it. Why would anyone create subjective false images that don't reflect reality only to disappoint those expecting something else. That is so typically USA. Overselling and defending perceived weaknesses.

Why even defend Miami? It needs no defending. Here are the pics, and BASTA! None of this "OK, guys maybe it ain't walkable, but we are working on it, I promise". "Give us time, we're trying, but planning here is a disaster".

Whatever... 

It's all subjective. Planning in Miami cannot be explained away in three sentences, nor can the feel of Miami be communicated in this thread. You want Miami? Post pictures of the homeless, the Price Choice Market on 2nd and NE 19th, the empty condos everywhere, post pictures of my colleagues at work, where I speak 4 languages regularly daily, write my emails to my supervisor in Spanish, and where 15-20 countries are represented in a team of 30. How about the Metrorail platforms, Flagler Downtown, SW 1st, 4th Court, Calle Ocho, Aventura, North Beach, The Grove, South of Fifth, 41st, Vizcaya, the Gables. What about Little Haiti? Hialeah? Why don't you take 20 photos of the neighborhood around Biscayne and 80th? Wynewood? Design District? Hello? Anybody home?

What about the 163rd street mall, at the bus stop where I hang out? What about Chinatown (Ha, there is one now)

Don't try to make Miami into something it's not - but do make Miami by your daily actions in the community. Join a board, a commission, a committee, an organization. As you dream of enticing rich people to come here and spread their wealth, those of us on the streets are making it happen, bad economy or good economy. The future is ours. Yes, and where are your collection of street shots? Oh... you are afraid people will see that foot traffic is predominately low ... God forbid. It is what it is. Take 15 of the Grove, and people will think Miami is wonderfully walkable. Take some around MDC-Wolfson and everybody will think it's so vibrant. Take some around Omni, and people will run away, LOL.

Miami is an acquired taste for many North Americans. Only those that can blend in here will survive the long term. Pictures are pretty, but they are also superficial. The real power of Miami is the people and culture - not empty condos, although they are beautiful and I also love the architecture.

I am sorry if my response seems harsh or brutal. Miami... no excuses needed.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

^^i agree with you... 
but miami has a kind of own style and the white , clean, superficial buildings are indeed beautiful too...


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

palermodude said:


> I'm in a good mood 99% of the time, and I am very happy living in Miami. But honestly, the comment above is distasteful to me. We are all free to express our personal opinions, so I'll express mine: Who friggin cares? I am living in the city (my apartment building, and even my unit is featured on some beautiful shots), and I am here building the city. I am actively building the city and I am not waiting for people to come in and build it. I could care less that the city has its faults, I am living it and am part of it. Why would anyone create subjective false images that don't reflect reality only to disappoint those expecting something else. That is so typically USA. Overselling and defending perceived weaknesses.
> 
> Why even defend Miami? It needs no defending. Here are the pics, and BASTA! None of this "OK, guys maybe it ain't walkable, but we are working on it, I promise". "Give us time, we're trying, but planning here is a disaster".
> 
> ...


There are many different ways to bring about change for the better, I'm simply presenting one of them. This is one way of improving the local economy. At least I'm doing something in that regard, and the images aren't false. The images are real!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

palermodude said:


> Who friggin cares? I am living in the city (my apartment building, and even my unit is featured on some beautiful shots), and I am here building the city. I am actively building the city and I am not waiting for people to come in and build it. I could care less that the city has its faults, I am living it and am part of it. Why would anyone create subjective false images that don't reflect reality only to disappoint those expecting something else. That is so typically USA. Overselling and defending perceived weaknesses.
> 
> *Why don't you take 20 photos of the neighborhood around Biscayne and 80th? Wynewood? Design District? Hello? Anybody home?*
> 
> ...


*How is this for starters? * The pictures above are not false, but are among the many sides of Miami. Here are a few more. What I'm doing is not a dream. It is what happened on South Beach over 20 years ago. I know because I was there and I saw it. It's about bringing more money into the city and getting more people to invest in this city whereby more improvements might be made. 

*79th Street and the railroad tracks*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3270/2704983500_aed863dbb0_b.jpg









*N.E. 71st Street and the railroad tracks: This is the view I see every time I drive from the upper eastside over to my aunt's house in Liberty City*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3257/2684235882_ddfec8d29f_b.jpg









*79th Street and NE 2nd Avenue*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3107/2704177239_ba68be5a98_b.jpg











noland123 said:


> I love the way you catch the beauty of Miami and yet at the same time the grittiness of Miami,the slight imperfections that one doesn't see with the skyline shots from a distance.


*You mean like this?*http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3263/2681125964_1fcee5e574_b.jpg









*And this?*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3169/2681122822_a814ac6eb7_b.jpg


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Mate, don't pay attention to Palermodude. It is obvious he is Argentinian, they think they are the elite of the world.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

palermodude said:


> I'm in a good mood 99% of the time, and I am very happy living in Miami. But honestly, the comment above is distasteful to me. We are all free to express our personal opinions, so I'll express mine: Who friggin cares? Whatever...
> 
> The real power of Miami is the people and culture - not empty condos, although they are beautiful and I also love the architecture.
> 
> I am sorry if my response seems harsh or brutal. Miami... no excuses needed.


*No need to apologize. *

*1.) Tourism is South Florida's #1 industry. 

2.) The more empty condos that get sold, the broader the property tax base to draw upon whereby improvements can be made to make Miami a better place for all to live. *

*I have done more to increase tourism and revitalize the real estate market here in South Florida than you could ever know, and I'm still working on doing that in an even bigger way. I created this thread to work on an even bigger project that I have planned for doing just that. You improve the quality of life here in South Florida your way, and I'll do it my way. *

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3049/2953334298_62bd348ed8_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3255/2876952432_924b0ec0b0_b.jpg


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

philadweller said:


> South Beach is awesome and very walkable. The rest of Miami is a disaster at street level. The brightest urban planners in the US are not in Miami unfortunately.


Philly has a small urban core surrounded by large swaths of NO GO zones ...read city-data's forum for info. Fix your own issues before critising Miami's...


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

palermodude said:


> I'm in a good mood 99% of the time, and I am very happy living in Miami. But honestly, the comment above is distasteful to me. We are all free to express our personal opinions, so I'll express mine: Who friggin cares? I am living in the city (my apartment building, and even my unit is featured on some beautiful shots), and I am here building the city. I am actively building the city and I am not waiting for people to come in and build it. I could care less that the city has its faults, I am living it and am part of it. Why would anyone create subjective false images that don't reflect reality only to disappoint those expecting something else. That is so typically USA. Overselling and defending perceived weaknesses.
> 
> Why even defend Miami? It needs no defending. Here are the pics, and BASTA! None of this "OK, guys maybe it ain't walkable, but we are working on it, I promise". "Give us time, we're trying, but planning here is a disaster".
> 
> ...


I think Miami will not compete with the emerging cities such as Panama, Dubai for tourist dollars unless it infuses energy into its core -- sorry, but there is no life for a doughnut.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

This is one of my favorite photographs. I zoomed in on the skyline from the Cape Florida lighthouse at the southern tip of Key Biscayne. 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3267/2880561679_fbddd4b65b_b.jpg


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Originally Posted by philadweller 
South Beach is awesome and very walkable. The rest of Miami is a disaster at street level. The brightest urban planners in the US are not in Miami unfortunately."

"Philly has a small urban core surrounded by large swaths of NO GO zones ...read city-data's forum for info. Fix your own issues before critising Miami's..."

Hey I live down here and what you said is an absolute lie. First of all Philadelphia's downtown core is big and outside of the core there is a lot more than you say. South Philly and West Philly, Fairmount the Art Museum, Northern Liberties and Manayunk to name a few.

Philadephia is much more urban than Miami will ever be because it was built hundreds of years before the automobile. You can live in Philly without a car. In Miami this is attainable only in certain pockets.

Miami screwed up by the Miami River most notably. All of those condos have private access along the waterfront. This area should have allowed a fifteen foot wide path park open to the public along the entire length of the waterfront. Philadelphia has lots of public spaces for its residents. Miami has too many towers in the park and gated communities because it is afraid of crime. Miami should look to Chicago for inspiration as the Chicago River cuts into the city the same way that the Miami River cuts into Miami.

I like Miami but think it needs to be way more pedestrian friendly. South Beach gets it. That beach belongs to everyone and that is how cities should be.

There is no excuse why there is no rail connecting South Beach to downtown.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Why are people always attacking Miami? I've never in my life read such comments about Tampa, Jax, Orlando, Atlanta, Raleigh, etc.. 

"Oh, such a beautiful city", " I like Montgomery, Alabama", etc.. and guess what, Miami is the most pedestrian-friendly metro (NOTICE THAT I'M SAYING METRO) south of Philly. There are only few METROPOLITAN AREAS in America that can beat Miami and those are:

NY, Chicago, Philadelphia, Boston, San Francisco, Seattle, WASH-Balt, and maybe L.A(WHICH I DOUBT IT).

The rest of the country is sunk in terms of urbanity, but somehow no one brings that up.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

One of the best Miami threads I have ever seen. The photos are just so great! :cheers: More please.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

krull said:


> One of the best Miami threads I have ever seen. The photos are just so great! :cheers: More please.


Wow! Thanks! This is actually my fourth Miami pics thread. The difference here is that I incorporated more of the grit along with the glamour after Palermodude challenged me with presenting a false image of Miami. I've taken hundreds of pics. Tell me what you would like to see more of. 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3042/2952731429_4d6b914d58_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3045/2953574746_cfe942b3bb_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3068/2952748719_d1836e87d1_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3166/2953348740_72f38e5c8e_b.jpg


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

QuantumX said:


> Wow! Thanks! This is actually my fourth Miami pics thread. The difference here is that I incorporated more of the grit along with the glamour after Palermodude challenged me with presenting a false image of Miami. I've taken hundreds of pics. Tell me what you would like to see more of.


Great job. Beautiful shots;
How about some pictures that include more street life with your architectural shots in the background?
Well-frequented city parks?
More train platform pictures...

You have a huge choice of locations, if you need specifics, let me know. This is the best Miami thread in a long long time.


----------



## DShenise (Apr 30, 2007)

Personally I like the street shots too with lots of people. There are a couple China related threads that have extensive street level shots. Like your work though, and please be careful in the ultralight, wouldn't want you to crash into any pelicans or anything trying to get a good shot.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DShenise said:


> Personally I like the street shots too with lots of people. There are a couple China related threads that have extensive street level shots. Like your work though, and please be careful in the ultralight, wouldn't want you to crash into any pelicans or anything trying to get a good shot.


Thanks! I don't have a lot of street level shots with a lot of people because they tend to get in the way while I'm trying to shoot skyscrapers. I shoot mostly on the weekends when there are fewer people and I can get angles from the street without getting run over. My pilot with the ultralight is very good and has learned what kind of shots to get into position for. I explain my routes to him and my objectives, and he maps them out. 

This set below was taken from the roof of Oceanside Extended Care on South Beach where my mother is in rehab. When she's up to it, I want to bring her up in a wheelchair and have her model for me as she presents the new Miami. 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3248/3013180339_d03ae7aa55_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3155/3013180347_41d0c234ff_b.jpg









*On the right below is the building where I had a bayview for 10 years.*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3059/3013180361_fcd00001b8_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3223/3013180365_b56c4aa24d_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3252/3013180381_9342849d6d_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3053/3013180397_957c571949_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

DShenise said:


> Like your work though, and please be careful in the ultralight, wouldn't want you to crash into any pelicans or anything trying to get a good shot.


This is what happened on my first attempt at aerial photography from the ultralight. A bit scary to say the least. :lol::cheers:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3139/2750316554_d58656ca57_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/2749490287_ea3da5f0ce_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3003/2750332792_06c7bb7ffe_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*The Streets of South Beach*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3016/3014028260_0b3167aa44_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3021/3014034658_2632a2248c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3242/3014130158_f561049d2e_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3063/3013304743_e22b765cbd_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3238/3013312805_df7f46c137_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3199/3013318243_dbe16597d8_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3294/3014160046_5d183611b1_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3043/3014164462_e133721f26_b.jpg









^^*I love alley shots like these with skyscrapers at the end. This is where South Beach reminds me so much of San Francisco the way Dave8721 said, but this vista below from the streets is real sweet! I think it's Michigan Avenue. I forgot to look.*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3162/3013923831_c29005f5f5_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/3013928717_5cca325880_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Now we are back over on the other side of the bay in Miamil.*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3037/3014000035_41d904df5a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3194/3014870836_55174ae5a2_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3054/3014028735_68365c0e1f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3042/3014016425_e03cfa7a61_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/3014858272_146a204f90_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3223/3014042717_0524f551c8_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3073/3014006813_002d2f110b_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3149/3014052443_b3d6eaf587_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3146/3014063165_23975cfe9b_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3184/3014063155_44b19540c8_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3286/2736679413_485652189a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3234/2736794545_4c1758b16a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3048/2736776465_0ce3cf292c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3023/2737604836_bb5372e6a0_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3171/2736759563_ac6a0a3af0_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3131/2737461848_b54cda4172_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3268/2736634267_e436e4c2cc_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*My Boyhood Revisited*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3239/2952840077_a540280ce5_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3050/2952846861_47bb54967b_b.jpg









*This is the Miami skyline from the sewage treatment plant on Virginia Key.*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3245/2953704524_a7a0782275_b.jpg








*
This is Fischer Island and South Pointe from there. *
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3005/2953747792_88b2906650_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3201/2682981757_3afb01e289_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3245/2682975973_2c104c6421_b.jpg









*36th Street & Biscayne Boulevard*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3009/2677883597_bc9309197c_b.jpg









Publix Grocery Store at 48th & Biscayne Blvd.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3065/2683852502_6ae7e82b93_b.jpg









*54th Street & Biscayne Blvd, the beginning of MiMo*
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3267/2683782124_d9fa85dd0b_b.jpg









*77th Street & Biscayne Blvd, the end of Mimo with Blue, Paramount, & Marquis still visible* 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3032/2705526470_fa25b61726_b.jpg


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

I barely see people in these pictures but you took some great skyline pictures.


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

Great job on the Sobe alleyways, Sobe density, and some beautiful shots of the building where I live.
For those that do not live here, people *do* walk in Miami. The weather here is fantastic and there are alot of sidewalk cafés. Here is a non-exhaustive list of neighborhoods with street life:

Corner of Washington and Lincoln
Lincoln
Washington
Collins
Ocean
West Ave.
North Beach
Surfside
South Pointe Park
Margaret Pace Park
Española
Omni
Bayside
MDC-Wolfson
Govt. Center
Flagler
Cultural Center
SW 1st
SW 8th
S. Miami Ave.
Brickell Ave.
Brickell Park
Brickell Promenade
Vizcaya
Center of Gables
The Grove
The park in the Grove
Dadeland Station
South Miami Station
MDC-Kendall
FIU
Little Haiti
4th Ct.
Hialeah

...what am I missing?

I have lived in a few world cities, so I know what street life is. Miami has it in the above areas, although the density is less than in other worldly cities.

In Miami, like many cities, the walkable neighborhoods usually contain many pretty girls ... maybe that's what the people want to see - shots of hot women walking...


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

cityscapes said:


> I barely see people in these pictures but you took some great skyline pictures.


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3068/3060596192_bccbbc9517_b.jpg











QuantumX said:


> Thanks! I don't have a lot of street level shots with a lot of people because they tend to get in the way while I'm trying to shoot skyscrapers. I shoot mostly on the weekends when there are fewer people and I can get angles from the street without getting run over.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3248/2687388008_0e2b413497_b.jpg


















http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3078/2686580667_d45ce84d4d_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3270/2687417490_ce6792a1e8_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3116/2687379992_19f5dea314_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm very partial toward aerial shots. I never saw myself doing my own aerial photos until the day I actually did it. Can hardly wait to do another aerial assault on the skyline. 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3041/2952984527_e56cd6d947_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3244/2960091893_cba7059f71_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3270/2953852780_3f08ec5c77_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3217/2953891766_86c09e33e8_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3003/2954057620_52d1841773_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3056/2953274967_62172e1527_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3151/2954874945_0af15e6a47_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3182/2955850506_5633168460_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3214/2955016409_67dafe51fa_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3046/2955908057_d1b32404d8_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3003/2954057620_52d1841773_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3056/2953274967_62172e1527_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3288/2954139644_562795a3bb_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3151/2954874945_0af15e6a47_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3182/2955850506_5633168460_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3214/2955016409_67dafe51fa_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3046/2955908057_d1b32404d8_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3146/2953963950_523f5702c1_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3237/2956777988_91ca90097a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3288/2956154519_b6bc89f45a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3039/2956242461_93721f0dd2_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3035/2958630445_006feb9dce_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3060/2959641285_48d3a606c6_b.jpg


----------



## aquablue (Mar 18, 2006)

DShenise said:


> Personally I like the street shots too with lots of people. There are a couple China related threads that have extensive street level shots. Like your work though, and please be careful in the ultralight, wouldn't want you to crash into any pelicans or anything trying to get a good shot.



I have been in Miami, and it's not similar to China in that regard, I don't think you'll find a massive street presence in downtown Miami yet. Still, there are other areas like SoBe and Conutgrove. I think that the Miami World Center development would make a vast improvement in the life of downtown.

I could suggest improvements like a) less private space along waterfronts and more public retail/pedestrian paths/cafes b) more retail downtown. I think that really help.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3253/3062059251_f3f6bebe2f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3053/2864053142_715532592f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3167/2863248855_0ae53972b9_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3117/2863278783_0c66272f63_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3150/2864121842_5dda932805_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3261/2864128460_4b1013371b_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3020/2866436734_4431c5fd05_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3249/2875924449_7ac996e04f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3237/2876857758_cb1266814c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3211/2876062243_ed96de9923_b.jpg'









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3125/2864102996_3d50b174f7_b.jpg


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

salaverryo said:


> phillybud said:
> 
> 
> > The tenants have not moved in & most likely never will. Those apartments are bought with black money by wealthy Latin Americans as an investment & to avoid taxes in their home countries. Same thing happens in Panama City. Miami may be vibrant, lively, energetic, glamorous, etc. etc., but there just isn't enough local market to populate all those towers.
> ...


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

dave8721 said:


> All the towers no, but most of the towers that have been open long enough are largely occupied, mostly by renters. *The mostly un-occupied ones tend to be ultra luxury buildings that don't have much of rental market.*


And the unoccupied ones are mostly owned as second and third homes for jet setters anyway. This is Miami, and that's the way it is! Thanks for dropping in Dave. Good to see you. :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3048/2736382679_cfdf426907_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3269/2953592538_7c4e6236a3_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3149/3084300700_cf9bb0dbff_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Pic number 1000
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3134/3083617296_2947d930f7_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3080/3083617310_2817d59f01_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3074/3083617328_a3247b3cbf_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3100/3083617336_5933b1e847_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3152/3083617348_ce4278dc4a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3282/3083648908_f952df3038_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3117/3083648936_dfd8cb1472_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3053/3083648924_03db6a8408_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3270/3083648958_c3ec5615cd_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3111/3083044703_a858a113a2_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3104/3083648968_766b5ee34f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3043/3083050841_8c761a0e4f_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3221/3082682777_cbe82f5c74_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3274/3083550318_f7c3cf461c_b.jpg










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lyric_Theater_(Miami,_Florida)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3058/3083617290_982b9a8d60_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3009/3083550392_040842709d_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/2865672075_3b35bf72eb_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3075/3143472868_df41ff0ffe_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3198/3143259958_b1cb6fc485_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3112/3143259968_3ac2c94cf2_b.jpg


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

philadweller said:


> I don't doubt that Miami will get more pedestrian friendly. Havana, Cuba is much more pedestrian friendly than Miami. Sadly many of the new immigrants associate a car dependent suburban lifestyle as a form of status.
> 
> "I assure you that Miami is rocking, lively, glamorous city. It is a new city and the buildings are clean (not like, alas!, Philadelphia). "
> 
> No need to dis Philly. Philadelphia was smart enough 200 years ago to incorporate residential with retail. Philadelphia is light years ahead of Miami in terms of being a "real" cohesive walkable city. There is a new glamorous Philly along with the old gritty wonderful city. Do you know anything about Tony Goldman?


I didn't mean to dis Philly. I choose to live here and I love Philly ... but let's face it, The City Of Brotherly Love is not the cleanest or tidiest city in the world. On the other hand we have a lot of history and a lot of historic architecture. Miami is a young city and there is a lot of vitality about it. Havana is a much more walkable city because almost noone owns a car, and those that do drive these wonderful old 1950's Studebakers, Ramblers, and Chevys which they keep in tip top shape.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Keep up! Very nice


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

phillybud said:


> I didn't mean to dis Philly. I choose to live here and I love Philly ... but let's face it, The City Of Brotherly Love is not the cleanest or tidiest city in the world. On the other hand we have a lot of history and a lot of historic architecture. *Miami is a young city and there is a lot of vitality about it.* Havana is a much more walkable city because almost noone owns a car, and those that do drive these wonderful old 1950's Studebakers, Ramblers, and Chevys which they keep in tip top shape.


I don't see any one city as being better than another because of course nobody lives in the perfect city and all cities have different things to offer as well as their flaws, but Miami being a young city means it has a lot of unrealized potential and I see the city as just having gotten its adolescent growth spurt. The city is in an awkward adolescent stage in the process of becoming whatever it will become when it grows up so to speak. That is why now is a great time to be alive and living in Miami if you're into this sort of thing. Here are some more shots from my first aerial assault on the city.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3108/2750565380_390f368fb3_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3208/2749739201_392bfe62db_b.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3187/2749690737_ab3a6ac058_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3120/2749748495_8b93373715_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3071/2749768503_73de8eb998_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3095/2750619710_f1b370062a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3199/2749814677_98ebfcae32_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3084/2750695572_d94c8cf24b_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Keep up! Very nice


http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3063/2750045609_61f1d35595_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3222/2750054817_9c7eeb34d4_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3102/2750076329_67baa722dc_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3224/2750919596_4ee2a09a6d_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3049/2750928856_1bcf578acb_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3176/2750938786_f2bea7d011_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3057/2750948396_db07ee47c9_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3149/2750123545_4527be77ec_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3039/2750132545_57c03fb124_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3158/2750141781_944c725360_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/3108326989_7733e2f8c2_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/3108326997_f3cd09d704_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3091/3108327005_220711386e_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3255/3108327037_d5e0047e1a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3192/3108327051_c036b2d525_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3246/3145766605_2de4509a54_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3263/3145766609_c6b9190956_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3245/3145766619_b6c35c9b6f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3133/3145766633_517143819c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3118/3145766643_68c4fa3cb9_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/3145766647_bc395e326a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3252/3145833011_1ffdddc678_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3123/2865672075_3b35bf72eb_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3075/3143472868_df41ff0ffe_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3198/3143259958_b1cb6fc485_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3112/3143259968_3ac2c94cf2_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3256/3143472862_221c83de69_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3121/3143259986_77c9723c4f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3078/3146961464_d304c91e1f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3254/3142819455_63eb1c75f8_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3210/3143472884_e56490e2e6_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3078/3143472880_1dae50f628_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3202/3143472874_c3538e2e3b_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3259/3145833081_3a47a9be42_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3287/3146754230_ae0d1dd3e1_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/3146754248_0538ff232f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/3146754268_ce14cdec0d_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

This is NE 62nd Street and the railroad tracks
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3266/3139578089_b1196c3d8b_b.jpg









This is NE 54th Street and the railroad tracks
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3204/3139578099_125b0472df_b.jpg









This is 48th Street and NE 2nd Avenue
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3238/3139578117_f9d5eeb63b_b.jpg









NE 2nd Avenue in the Design District
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3232/3139578125_c69a21deb7_b.jpg









From Midtown's rooftop parking
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3231/3139578137_6a23de1c8b_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3110/3142844174_fb6f2563b1_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3124/3142844190_46005f75d5_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3249/3142844210_d5909d33b0_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3119/3142844216_56f5bcc8e3_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3103/3142844226_6dc0fcf53b_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3081/3142844236_200333973e_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3228/3142875456_62116011b6_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3208/3142875462_b349a8700c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3290/3142875470_c2dee6bc0f_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3316/3186635376_4094a7fb3c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3099/3186635386_5195ff8717_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3436/3186635396_ddbd9394ec_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3111/3186635406_e4e83ed7c0_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3088/3185846581_fdf6d6ae93_b.jpg


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I think Miami is the most interesting city in Florida.


----------



## Parte del mundo (Sep 24, 2007)

Quantum when you bring us street level, those are the one stand out from the bunch, why dont you also start bringing different neighborhoods of Miami, if not much to ask. I guess one forumer here gave suggestions of different streets and avenues with pedestrian life, I waited for those pics. 

By the way, I also been enjoying Miami discussions, including from haters, not all threads have come up with interesting points of urbanism like this one.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Parte del mundo said:


> Quantum when you bring us street level, those are the one stand out from the bunch, why dont you also start bringing different neighborhoods of Miami, if not much to ask. I guess one forumer here gave suggestions of different streets and avenues with pedestrian life, I waited for those pics.
> 
> By the way, I also been enjoying Miami discussions, including from haters, not all threads have come up with interesting points of urbanism like this one.


Throughout the course of this thread, I have included shots from Little Haiti, Little Havana, Overtown, Brickell Village, Midtown, Mimo (Miami Modern which is my neighborhood), and the Design District. This second shot in this particular post is of NE 87th Street, which is the northern boundary of the Miami city limit. The third pic is leaving Miami and entering Miami Shores. The skyscrapers in the third pic at the end of the vista are Jade Beach and Jade Ocean in Sunny Isles Beach which were shown up close earlier in the thread.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3112/3172191260_eff16c819c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3092/3172191274_8244e6331b_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1061/3172191286_723b512e52_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3256/3172191300_c8ce3cd016_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3362/3172191310_0d33e7191c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3506/3172191324_2117995d4b_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3186/2765990713_db1b44a6a2_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing ring road ^^ :nuts:


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing ring road ^^ :nuts:


It is a nice picture! FYI that is not a ring road but the exit from the USA's most important highway (I-95) to downtown Miami. You can also see the elevated metro-rail tracks and the elevated people mover tracks and vehicle.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

UrbanImpact said:


> It is a nice picture! FYI that is not a ring road but the exit from the USA's most important highway (I-95) to downtown Miami. You can also see the elevated metro-rail tracks and the elevated people mover tracks and vehicle.


Thanks for the info  btw i noticed the elevated metro-rail tracks


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Fantastic ! :applause: Like a dream.


----------



## Gerrad (Dec 17, 2006)

"How come there are no people in any of the Downtown pictures? With all those great condo towers, where are the people?"

I live down Miami way and I'd say that it's also the fact that from May until mid-October, it's sweltering hot and you really don't want to be walking around downtown Miami on one of those days. It's really, really uncomfortable.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very impressive! Miami has at least 3 times the skyline it had just 10 years ago!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3255/3246507939_13ac0d5519_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3405/3246507943_544cc5cd74_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3407/3246507949_9319e881da_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3367/3246507957_205a735635_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3318/3246507967_ff1dbe495d_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3451/3246519279_d35733cca1_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3085/3246507977_42017c8b56_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Nightsky said:


> Very impressive! Miami has at least 3 times the skyline it had just 10 years ago!


Miami 10 years ago from my South Beach apartment.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3196/2685102728_91119874d8_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Sunday!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3530/3246686482_e0aa286bf1_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3116/3246686462_8233986d08_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3307/3246686470_34db5dcc22_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3344/3246686504_74236d46fe_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3347/3246686514_3a2b0ce208_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3508/3246686522_ea92a5a72c_b.jpg


----------



## !conic (Sep 19, 2007)

Very very good shots QuantumX. Miami is indeed impressive


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Photos (with cruise-ships) looks awesome


----------



## JLPelfaraon (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice endless skyscrapers!!!!!!!!!!!!
One of the most beatiful skyline around the world.


----------



## dkruel93 (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are three pictures I took on a quick stop at South Beach (I live 45 minutes from it, I always wonder why I don't visit more often)


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3111/3247193874_52ac18ef9e_b.jpg


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

A store in Little Havana














A business in Little Havana













Monument the Cubans that lost their lives in the aborted Invasion of Bay of Pigs in Cuba. The monument is located in Calle Ocho (8th. Street) in Little Havana.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3377/3267996080_37138676c3_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3359/3267996058_2286d496c7_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3411/3267996052_b6d6dabc12_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3479/3268623410_6671198e01_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3315/3268623430_84c2173cef_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3533/3268623416_ba9c102e60_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3338/3275018097_7cbbf2a12a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3495/3275018107_39cc92af2a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3401/3275018115_1ae51ff704_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3336/3275977504_687dc749ff_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3369/3275977510_06da730298_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3515/3276054320_f1d6112ae3_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3517/3276054318_d1a1206d16_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3353/3620305462_3002085805_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3652/3620305480_e21dda876c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3598/3620305516_d6c97a1e50_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3390/3620305530_9747d7249c_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3207/3645812256_caebc557a7_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3649/3645812260_1b62a9e644_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3321/3645812266_671f13c2de_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3612/3645812274_b5bc89a610_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3616/3645812286_b3f26466c5_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3378/3645812298_46696bf3e4_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2462/3645154885_7bf0881dec_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3302/3645154891_2781e5329f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3584/3645154897_5102498e4f_b.jpg


----------



## fri (May 2, 2009)

Wow, the colour of the water looks so different in every shot...

Great photos :cheers:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2475/3653051566_88b893f06b_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3297/3653051568_2c0bb78788_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2445/3653051574_3f617ca3f1_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2462/3653051578_a3e62082a7_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3652/3653051588_b6ccde3996_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3351/3653051596_d0e258a0e5_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2511/3710680075_c350ebe385_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2524/3710680095_55c6b4798f_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2452/3710680089_33dfc1361c_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2490/3711532034_1395f4d004_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3474/3710680079_0237e75b81_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2585/3710680099_b04bac8daa_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3526/3711677056_aa5fc08908_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3461/3711677050_7e35925fa1_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2472/3711677042_6065e8e6c7_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2615/3711677024_a5e5708b5c_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2669/3711677014_580d9d7085_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2438/3711677006_6d9b074954_b.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

I love how the water is part & parcel of the city - as if the buildings rise out of the ocean - FABULOUS pics - thanks mate


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> I love how the water is part & parcel of the city - as if the buildings rise out of the ocean - FABULOUS pics - thanks mate


You are welcomoe, and thank you, mate! Funny you should say that about the buildings. On SkyscraperPage, my user name is NewAtlantisMiami - Atlantis Rises Again!

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2470/3710942261_c69f3ccc0f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3487/3710942267_df57a749b7_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2541/3710942281_cfc24fb0d5_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3447/3710942291_38f3af045c_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3480/3710942293_1cb218ce1e_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2525/3710942305_20ceab71f7_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3500/3711040653_28a284894d_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3440/3711040639_41e7983687_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3646/3711040673_0887b8aa7e_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3520/3711040677_17851032ed_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2534/3711041363_ca68c07751_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2600/3711884274_a5f0191419_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2470/3711969394_240f03333b_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3475/3711969400_03b1857aaa_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2533/3711969406_7c257a27cd_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2655/3711969410_1c9f9a5d57_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3506/3711969414_d661fbbdf0_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3483/3714103021_a3c5fe366f_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2493/3714103027_89a888e39e_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2452/3714103019_36999db31c_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2551/3714103029_f3e8b6e697_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2669/3714103039_934a9e4d99_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3458/3714103055_5a733837bf_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2567/3711320653_67dcbe8fe6_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2537/3711320661_41c43ab9be_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3488/3712170740_b45695868f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3437/3712170744_e1d228acdc_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3470/3712170746_03657667e4_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2474/3712170750_5ff1014218_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2535/3711555453_e81c5f6de6_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2529/3711555457_d378b1f18b_b.jpg


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Awesome photos. Regards.*


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

QuantumX said:


> You are welcomoe, and thank you, mate! Funny you should say that about the buildings. On SkyscraperPage, my user name is NewAtlantisMiami - Atlantis Rises Again!


:cheers: Very appropriate indeed


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2599/3722881284_37f41dd831_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2602/3722881276_31db4677a7_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3467/3722881268_093dd420b8_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Damn, I wish they had gone taller with this one, but at least it breaks 500 feet!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3473/3759450209_de75b24273_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2625/3759450219_690cf020f9_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3489/3759450221_66daf6932b_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2618/3942893333_9ee9625635_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3590/3942893361_c9e257785e_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3471/3942893343_4e1b78c722_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3437/3942893357_321cb8cbdb_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2630/3942893359_7644dc91b2_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2606/3942893367_d2fa0e20b3_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2651/3942655424_63ac868545_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2585/3942655438_6c8160a83a_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3422/3942655446_431c31138d_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2481/3942655478_31f61c85ce_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2524/3942655482_9ed3482132_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2584/3942655484_10183b171b_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm now up to 27 pics on Shutterstock and counting. 

http://www.shutterstock.com/gallery-uinfinity2.html

Below is my latest submission sent today. It should do well. I'll know by the end of the day Friday. Jade looks a little too washed out and potential copyright infringements lurk everywhere, but I think the majority of these should get approved. 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3444/3926942790_f86ccdee63_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2580/3934965331_b8170e896b_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2215/3944341744_a07514a6da_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2481/3942655478_31f61c85ce_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2524/3942655482_9ed3482132_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2461/3943510686_370362d5b4_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2619/3944384562_7b694c5b21_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3437/3942893357_321cb8cbdb_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2606/3942893367_d2fa0e20b3_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2584/3942655484_10183b171b_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2436/3952311832_1fff5412b7_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2434/3952311856_9b2efb5a0d_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3464/3952311824_eee93ce632_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3490/3952311910_c1b69e9b89_b.jpg


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Beautiful photos,
but where are all the people?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice new photos of Madrid @QuantumX


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3515/3951433819_02d7024edf_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2603/3951433821_0dcee6bdaf_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3478/3951433825_7242797028_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2530/3951433867_0b1db6b50f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3205/3951433869_b2ed72e301_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2424/3951433879_c130875984_b.jpg


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent new sets of photos there! The views are amazing.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Bristol Mike said:


> Excellent new sets of photos there! The views are amazing.


Thanks, Bristol Mike! The photos were taken from up here!

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2644/3955259099_b7a9f94101_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Icon Brickell*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3257/3951382587_b715d360f9_b.jpg


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

QuantumX said:


>


This area is memorable for me! My friends and I took the bus from one of the hotels near the airport going to this area where we stayed in one of those condos. The bus experience was already different! :colgate: I took a lot of nice shots here coming from Bayside too. If only my camera didn't got stolen. 

Thanks for the photos! Brings back a lot of memories. :lol:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2648/3972895609_95274aeeab_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2454/3972895621_013bf051aa_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2450/3972895631_c88d9a96ea_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2538/3972895639_3660c63f0f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3498/3972895661_5bc6d478f9_b.jpg


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Fantastic updates ... the new architecture is mind blowing - very glamorous indeed. Thanks mate, always a treat


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From all those Miami photos, which area you called downtown, the center of the city?


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> Fantastic updates ... the new architecture is mind blowing - very glamorous indeed. Thanks mate, always a treat


Thank you, Sydney! And you are welcome!



christos-greece said:


> From all those Miami photos, which area you called downtown, the center of the city?


It is difficult to find a photo that sharply delineates that, but in this aerial from last October, it is everything just to the right of the Miami River that you see here.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3217/2953891766_347b334bac_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2510/4017807444_d7d8fdcb79_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2461/4017807446_01dd166039_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2527/4023070659_5e224830c7_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3515/4061777341_b24b0315d4_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2585/4061777351_fdfba5bc5c_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2593/4062411986_3a1e582591_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2707/4062411992_fc4dd16d0e_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2761/4062667634_3b2717d244_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2591/4062667642_67b744447e_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2791/4062894926_130db2d8aa_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2503/4062894938_0431437532_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2441/4062966568_da6b95daef_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3526/4062355679_57a04a8e8a_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2533/4065236702_4fb726590c_b.jpg


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2576/4070303337_d3fc694ef0_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2647/4069358219_9f96744548_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2566/4069336885_be50eb8ba8_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos from Miami @QuantumX


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

RobertWalpole said:


> Stunning!


Thanks!



christos-greece said:


> That photo is also very nice indeed, thanks


Thank YOU!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Always a pleasure to view this thread, thanks mate


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

SYDNEY said:


> Always a pleasure to view this thread, thanks mate


Thank YOU!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome QuantumX


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

this city doesn't look like US city,nice highrises.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

oliver999 said:


> this city doesn't look like US city,nice highrises.


Because Miami is almost in the tropics, the skyline looks more like the skylines of other cities around the world that are near or in the tropics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Miami city is indeed one of the greatest cities in U.S.A.


----------

